# Please help nasty scab on bunny



## Laurad32 (Jan 31, 2016)

hi hope people can offer advice 

We have a wonderful house rabbit called Brian he has just had his second vaccination from the vet and has developed a nasty scab on his back 

Like humans it has gone really dry and he has decided to pick some of it off I am really worried as the other half looks deep underneath and I am worried it is getting infectetec 

I rang the vet last week and they said as long as he is eating and drinking and going the toilet he should be fine he is doing all of these and is acting very normal 
Should I still take him the vets X has anyone else's bunny had a reacting to the vaccine have attached a photo
Please help 
Laura


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would take him back to the vet as that looks quite angry and I would be worried about infection if he were mine.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ouch.

The advice you have been given by your vet is very, very poor and not what a rabbit savvy vet would say.

Many a vet that is oK with cats and dogs knows very little about rabbit vet care sadly.

So please take your bun to another, more rabbit savvy vet asap. That wound looks nasty.

And yes, we have had buns with a localised reaction ( along tome ago) - but nothing as angry as that. We too were given poor advice, changed vets and have never looked back.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I would say that you bun needs a vet too.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Op not been back since first post. Hope they took the bun to the vet.


----------



## Laurad32 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi everyone 
Thanks so much for your reply X I was still not happy with this so took him the vet today and yes he has an abscess they have took the scab off and removed the puss and cleaned it all out.
We have also been given antibiotics and anti inflammatory to give him by syringe into his mouth which I guess by watching the vet administer them will be quite hard for us to do. I feel so sorry for him I am also quite angry because it seems his vaccination should of gone between his shoulder blades not into his back where the abscess is.
We have had to pay £52 for his antibiotics I am not sure whether to complain to the vets or not Any ideas
Thanks
Laura


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Aw poor bun  
Glad you had it looked at though and I hope he recovers quick. Once he is healed keep an eye out for any signs of it reoccurring. 

I'm not sure if the abcess would be caused by a difference in injection site, it may well have happened if it had been given elsewhere. Definitely something to look into though.


----------



## Laurad32 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah I might look into it. Thanks 

He had a quite traumatic experience in the vets this morning especially as they had to pull the scab off he doesn't seem himself since he is a house rabbit Nd hasn't been out of his hutch much or eaten much. 

Is this normal. X


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

He may just be sore and sorry for himself after yesterday's adventures. How is he today? Do keep a close eye on his feeding and poop levels- I'm sure you already are though.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Agree about keeping an eye on his poops.
My old bunny was prone to bloat and she had bio lapis when she was on antibiotics .


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Laurad32 said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks so much for your reply X I was still not happy with this so took him the vet today and yes he has an abscess they have took the scab off and removed the puss and cleaned it all out.
> We have also been given antibiotics and anti inflammatory to give him by syringe into his mouth which I guess by watching the vet administer them will be quite hard for us to do. I feel so sorry for him I am also quite angry because it seems his vaccination should of gone between his shoulder blades not into his back where the abscess is.
> We have had to pay £52 for his antibiotics I am not sure whether to complain to the vets or not Any ideas
> ...


Poor bun; and with so much time wasted because of the vet's original advice, which would have given the abscess more time to take a hold.

are you still taking him to the same vet?

the best things you could do are;-

- change vets for a more rabbit savvy one if you haven't already done so
- write and complain to the Practice Manager to make them aware of the poor vaccination/poor advice and effect on your bun (with photos).



Laurad32 said:


> Yeah I might look into it. Thanks
> 
> He had a quite traumatic experience in the vets this morning especially as they had to pull the scab off he doesn't seem himself since he is a house rabbit Nd hasn't been out of his hutch much or eaten much.
> 
> Is this normal. X


No. Although some buns are more stressed than others by a trip to the vet and may run and hide when they first get home.

Watch him closely if he is not eating, drinking and pooing. You may need to make another call to the vet, as the last thng you want is a rabbit in gut stasis.

Try tempting him to eat with some safe, non gassy, non sugary treats - basil perhaps or dandelion leaves if you can lay your hands on any. He needs to keep eating, so you may need to syringe feed if you can't tempt him.

If the anti inflammatory is Metacam, it is also a painkiller, so if the dose is right, he shouldn't be in pain.

Look for signs of teeth grinding, that indicates pain. There is a graded chart of Metacam dosages, so he may be able to have more if he needs it (ask the vet).

Are his ears still warm? you could give him a Snugglesafe or a microwaved sock of rice, to snuggle up to.

I hope he starts to improve soon.


----------



## Laurad32 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice he is eating and going the toilet and seems back to his normal self
Getting the anti biotics and anti inflammatory down him are another story we hid some in a treat yesterday and he woofed it down today he was right onto us and didn't eat it.
Tomorrow I think I'm gonna have to grab him and use the syringe as I want him better 
Im not sure of the name the antibiotics is baytril but I'll check when I get home 
I have made a complaint to vets for pets and will be changing vet he is a house rabbit so is well looked after and his ears are warm


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

glad to hear things are looking better for him. Hopefully he won't give you too much trouble with the syringe, it's fairly straightforward but it might be easiest to wrap him in a towel if your not sure how he will react.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad he is on the improve.

If you syringe in the medicine, then give him a treat straight after evey time, he will soon forgive you.

We give meds in different ways according to the bun. Some we syringe, one we put it in Ella's kitchen apple baby food on a plate and he woofs it down. Others come to the syringe and take meds mixed in a little of Ellas Kitchen apple baby food like a tret. That works for some meds but not Baytril. Rabbits are very canny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2016)

My bun was on Baytril for an abscess. £52 for Baytril is absurd, if Brian needs any more, get the prescription and get it online from VioVet - it's so much cheaper. Getting the Baytril down Princess's throat was a pain in the ass we were recommended to use Blackcurrent juice but it made her abscess inflamed but Ellas Kitchen Apple Baby Food works a treat.


----------

